# Help deciding on a first time lake erie boat



## escott (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello all,
I'm a first time boat buyer. I'm a long time owner of lake front property on South Bass Island, but don't yet live on the island (cottage). I want to do some fishing, cruising around the islands and sport for kids and grandkids. I don't mind a used boat, but I want as maintenance free and easy as possible. I don't want to trailer it. I need some advise on how I would manage / store, keep, and access the boat. No boat dock, or hoist at the house (yet), so need some advise there as well.... basically a serious noob. Would like to stay under $40K for the whole set up. I just visited my first boat dealer and liked the Sea Fox 186 w/ 115 Yah. Would really like to hear from Lake Erie "veterans", but all advise would be appreciated. Looking to be on the water next spring. Thanks in advance. Scott


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

sounds like you need to look at a slightly used boat...due to renting a slip ($700-1100 a season you'll need electric and water for sure) i would buy something with a cabin I take my two girls (3 and 9) to the islands all the time its nice due to shade or wind and rain plus a toilet and possible nap time !!! 
I run a Grady White Gulf stream ...... love it 250 yamaha saltwater


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I second a grady one great boat.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

There's so many options....the best advice i can share is when you finally find "the boat", get a professional marine survey done on the boat...the survey will show everything that is wrong with the boat....good luck...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's how you find a Lake Erie boat, from a Veteran. Take the boat you like and test it in the shute when it's kicking. Boat must stay dry and run the garbage at a decent speed. If it can't run thru there (between Mouse, Kelly's, and South Bass) without getting pounded look at another that will. I've run that lake way too many years to understand what you need to stay safe out there. Many small boat owners go out there on a whim, thinking they have that perfect boat but until the day they meet the real lake. Just be careful in your selection and spending your hard earned money. Those storage barns are full to the max out there with all kinds of deals. Finish the deal with a survey and make sure what ever you buy is insurable.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

and take a safe boating course. This winter would be a good time. You will learn a lot.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Just go around to any of the marinas that have inside storage. You will find every type and style of Lake Erie boat for sale. It's a great way to get a first hand look at them and a great way to get a great price on one. A lot of the boats are seldom used and the owners are eager to sell!
And especially pay close attention to Popspastime's suggestions on safety! Lake Erie is not to be taken lightly!


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

Buy now.If your not buying new.Lots of deals out there.People don't want to pay for storage or a boat payment all winter.Prices go up in spring.Have fun and good luck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lake Boat said:


> Buy now.If your not buying new.Lots of deals out there.People don't want to pay for storage or a boat payment all winter.Prices go up in spring.Have fun and good luck.


if you do buy used now make sure you water test the boat even if you have to winterize it after use. I bought the boat I have now in late winter and wasn't able to water test. it sounded good and seemed to run good on muffs. but later when I got it on the water it wouldn't even plane off. and after it warmed up it didn't run so good. I had to put a new motor in the boat.

I have what is for me the perfect lake erie boat. its a 21' cobia open bow with a 350 vortec engine. its big enough to handle as rough of water that I care to fish but still small enough for tubing. it trailers great for traveling to erie or to Brookville lake. I've had a 22' cabin crusier and a 28' cuddy. and I just like the open bow for an all around boat. but different people like boats with a cabin. they are nice if your only going to use the boat for erie. I liked the 28' boat I had but I went to big. it was a 28' long 10' wide with twin 4.3 motors. but I had to get permits to tow the boat both here and in ohio. and it just wasn't worth the hassle. so if you buy a bigger boat and want to trailer it don't go past 8 1/2' wide.
sherman


----------

